# Spade fish



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

What time of year do they hang around 3-mile fishing bridge?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sheepshead?


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

No spade fish is an attractive black and white zebra-striped fish. That put up a really good fight. We used to catch them on lite tackle when the old fishing bridge was there.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Seen them under the Destin bridge year around.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I think its early in the year feb or march I love fishing for em the big ones are really leader shy and are a great challenge from such small tackle I usually use 6 pound leader and I think it's a #10 hook but I usually fish em on the beach pier so they may not be as leader shy in the gulf


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Seen a ton of them on the 3 barges this weekend.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> Seen a ton of them on the 3 barges this weekend.


Every time I go to the 3 barges, it is loaded up with schools of them.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

where is 3 barge located.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Its about 3 miles south east of the pass. I don't have the numbers on me but they are on the escambia county reef site. They also just put a bunch of rubble next to the three barges as well.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

saw a bunch at the destin bridge pecking on jellyfish last week


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We used to spear the great big ones when I was a kid under the oil platforms off the Texas Coast. We never messed with the smaller ones but we would always spear a few over 5lbs for some good eatin!


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea I'm looking for them around the p'cola area that I can catch of land,bridge,or pier


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have seen them a bunch at the ft pickens pier.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

The old Ft. Pickens pier usually holds a bunch of them, but the ones in the bay aren't as big. Are they any good to eat? The ones I get in my bait look like the meat is greyish, green kind of like king makeral.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

They make wonderful sandwich's (I pan fry them)


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Spencer- My dad used to do the same thing and they are great eating. Very white meat and almost has a sweet taste. 
I would also roll the fillets in seasoned corn meal and quick fry at a high temp. Then as soon as I laid them down on paper towles to drain, I would sprinkls my favorite seasoning on them. Very good eats!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Spade fish are very good eating, all white meat like a flounder.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the middle of the summer when it's super hot there are hundreds of Spadefish under the 3 mile bridge. Use a small piece of fresh shrimp and hang on. They fight hard and taste good.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Spadefish's favorite food is Jellyfish. Check out youtube videos about them.


----------

